# Anrufe von angeblichen Microsoftmitarbeitern erbitten Zugang bzw. Zugriff via Teamviewer Achtung!!



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

dies ist keine User News in dem Sinne ich halte es dennoch für wichtig dies hier mal öffentlich zu machen:

Im Raum Köln/Bonn in der Region "Vorgebirge" wird seit einigen Tagen von Anrufen berichtet bei denen man von angeblichen Microsoft Mitarbeitern angerufen wird. Unter dem Vorwand bzw. der Aussage sinngemäß: "Wir erhalten merkwürdige Berichte und Meldungen von ihrem Windows Computer" "Das Wartungscenter von ihrem Windows Computer meldet Viren und Softwareprobleme" erbitten diese Anrufer einige Minuten Zeit von den Angerufenen und via Teamviewer (falls installiert, falls nicht erbitten sie herausgabe einer Email Adresse und wollen die Teamviewer .exe per Mail senden) Zugang zum jeweiligen PC des Angerufenen.

Meiner Meinung nach kann es sich hierbei nur um Schindluder handeln.

Diese Berichte werden hier von Mund zu Mund weitergegeben(!) Schenkte ich ihnen bis dato nur wenig Beachtung, meldete sich vorgestern ein Freund bei mir.Dieser Freund ist sehr unbedarft mit Computern und Software... Er hat einen solchen Anruf erhalten und auch Zugang via (schon installiertem) Teamviewer gewährt. Als aber plötzlich der Anrufer auflegte hat auch mein Freund den Rechner abgestellt und vom Internet getrennt. An dieser Stelle kam es ihm komisch vor.

Will mir den Rechner in den nächsten Tagen ansehen. Habe ihm geraten alles Passwörter du so weiter zu ändern und er hat seine Kreditkarte sperren lassen.

Die Anrufer sprechen Englisch (klingen wie Inder die Englisch sprechen), bzw schlechtes Deutsch.

Woher ich das weiss? Weil auch ich gerade einen solchen Anruf erhalten habe. Habe mir das Gewäsch einige Zeit angehört bis die Frage nach Teamviewer kam. Dann habe auch ich eingehangen.

Habt ihr ähnliche Berichte gehört?

Wie gehe ich am besten vor wo meldet man soetwas?


----------



## Eftilon (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja eine gute freundin hat mich gestern angerufen und mir darüber berichtet. Ihre antwort: Ich hab meine Leute die sich darum kümmern" und woosch !! (Ihre leute bin Ich  )


eftilon


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Dezember 2013)

Die Anruf-Masche ist seit einigen Jahren bekannt, aber 2013 offensichtlich sehr populär geworden. G Data hat vor einem halben Jahr ein derartiges Gespräch aufgezeichnet: Ein kurioser Anruf

Im Prinzip ist auch für derartige Fälle die Polizei zuständig. Was die in der Praxis ausrichten kann, lässt sich natürlich nicht vorhersagen ...


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 

vor etwa 2 Wochen wurde ich selbst innerhalb von einer Woche 2x belästigt von solchen Anrufern, die sich als Microsoft Mitarbeiter ausgegeben haben, asiatisch klangen und englisch gesprochen haben...mein PC wäre angeblich Virenverseucht und der "nette" Mann am Telefon wollte mir dann helfen, die angeblichen Fehler zu beheben, ich sollte dann auf irgendeine Seite gehen und mir dort ein Program runterladen, was ich selbstverständlich *nicht* gemacht habe, denn anschließend hätte man dann aufjedenfall Probleme gehabt..lustig fand ich es, als der mich fragte, was ich denn für einen PC hätte und ich sagte dann einfach mal "Apple" und ich sollte dann trotzdem ins Internet und mir das Program runterladen 

Diese Masche ist sogar schon seit ein paar Jahren im Umlauf z.B. hier:

Microsoft und Polizei warnen vor betrügerischen Microsoft-Anrufen

Microsoft-Betrüger wieder vermehrt aktiv - PCtipp.ch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

Naja generell sollten die Alarmglocken klingeln wenn ein Anrufer irgendwas an Daten haben will.


----------



## keinnick (6. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja generell sollten die Alarmglocken klingeln wenn ein Anrufer irgendwas an Daten haben will.


 
Das sehe ich auch so. Wer was möchte kann mich gerne auf dem Postweg kontaktieren. Bei zahlreichen Nummern, vorrangig aus dem Berliner oder Münchner Raum, gehe ich schon gar nicht mehr ans Telefon, da das in der Vergangenheit entweder Umfrage- oder Gewinnspiel-Firmen waren.


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Anruf-Masche ist seit einigen Jahren bekannt, aber 2013 offensichtlich sehr populär geworden. G Data hat vor einem halben Jahr ein derartiges Gespräch aufgezeichnet: Ein kurioser Anruf  Im Prinzip ist auch für derartige Fälle die Polizei zuständig. Was die in der Praxis ausrichten kann, lässt sich natürlich nicht vorhersagen ...


  Meinst du ich soll den Bullen mal Bescheid sagen?

Das war die Nummer 008100445545


----------



## Eftilon (6. Dezember 2013)

Meine bekannte hat gestern auch noch die Polizei angerufen aber sie meinsten wenn keine Geldforderung im spiel war können die nichts machen.


eftilon


----------



## Diweex (6. Dezember 2013)

Oh herrlich, würd ich mich freuen wenn die mal anrufen würden 

gruß

diweex


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ach quatsch, ich würde einfach Anzeige gegen Unbekannt machen. Von wegen Betrüger-Anruf. Wenn ich gleich Einkaufen gehe mache ich das mal.


----------



## OctoCore (6. Dezember 2013)

Bei der netten Polizeiwache im Einkaufscenter? 
Wäre nett, wenn du erzählen würdest, wie sie darauf reagiert haben - falls du es machen solltest.


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2013)

Nein, nicht im Einkaufscenter.

 Wollte damit nur Ausdrücken das ich das Haus heute nur ungern verlasse wegen des Wetters. Aber Einkaufen muss ich...

 Werde berichten.


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Naja generell sollten die Alarmglocken klingeln wenn ein Anrufer irgendwas an Daten haben will.


 

die alarmglocken gehen bei mir generel hoch wen microsoft angeblich in der anderen leitung sich meldet


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2013)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> die alarmglocken gehen bei mir generel hoch wen microsoft angeblich in der anderen leitung sich meldet



Ja klar, bei den meisten von sicher. Aber diese Schweine scheinen damit reienweise Leute auszunehmen. Sonst wäre diese Masche net solange im Einsatz.


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. Dezember 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja klar, bei den meisten von sicher. Aber diese Schweine scheinen damit reienweise Leute auszunehmen. Sonst wäre diese Masche net solange im Einsatz.


 



nun ja nach dem sie gesetzliche sperren bekommen haben für gewinn spiele und so was 
haben sie jetzt ne neue sparte


mhhh solte ich opa warnen (mhhh nee)


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ja wir Lachen drüber aber diese verdammten Schweine finden unter PC-unbedarften und Älteren eben Opfer so siehts aus. 

 Am liebsten wäre es wenn sowas direkt gesperrt würde. Also bzw solche Nummern der Anrufer im gesamten Telefonnetz eines Landes.


----------



## Voodoo2 (6. Dezember 2013)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja wir Lachen drüber aber diese verdammten Schweine finden unter PC-unbedarften und Älteren eben Opfer so siehts aus.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre es wenn sowas direkt gesperrt würde. Also bzw solche Nummern der Anrufer im gesamten Telefonnetz eines Landes.


 

ehrlich gesagt ja ein lachendes und ein weinendes auge


----------



## Rod-y-ler (6. Dezember 2013)

So was hab ich vor ein paar Tagen auch gehört oder gelesen wo sie dann angeblich irgendwelche Facebook-lücken bei deinem Account mit dir zusammen schließen möchten... Weiß aber gerade nicht ob das als Hoax abgestempelt wurde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Dezember 2013)

Es wird leider immer irgendwelche Maschen geben auf die der eine oder andere darauf hinein fällt, so etwas wird man nie vermeiden können. Selbst wenn man 24/7 warnen würde fallen immer noch genug Leute darauf hinein


----------



## Drapenot (6. Dezember 2013)

Und ich dachte immer die Zeiten wären endlich vorbei, wo hacken noch aus Firmen anrufen bestand und nach IPs und Passwörtern zu fragen XD

Anscheinend wohl nicht, bzw. haben die Firmen das wohl gelernt und man versucht es jetzt bei den nächsten ahnungslosen...
jaja, wann wird er endlich eingeführt, der Führerschein fürs Internet und wie 90% wohl erstmal durch fallen werden


----------



## derP4computer (6. Dezember 2013)

Warum sollte MS mit Teamviewer arbeiten, die haben doch ihren Remotedesktop.

Ich würde nicht sofort auflegen.
Vielmehr würde ich mich mit denen mal richtig lange unterhalten, am Ende den Spiess noch umdrehen und Zugriff bei ihnen haben wollen. 
Du wolle Rose kaufen?


----------



## marvinj (6. Dezember 2013)

Mal wieder unglaublich. Da kann man sich nur freuen, das wir, die Community, Ahnung von und um PCs haben, und auf soetwas nicht hereinfallen. Scheint aber noch zu passieren, leider 
Naja, aber nett von, die Aufklärung hier zu betreiebn, deshalb ein Push von mir mit diesem Post!


----------



## Nocci (6. Dezember 2013)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sofort auflegen.
> Vielmehr würde ich mich mit denen mal richtig lange unterhalten, am Ende den Spiess noch umdrehen und Zugriff bei ihnen haben wollen.


 
Erst gestern gesehen und klingt auch nach der Beschreibung des OP:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UE_Q1pprEg


----------



## orca113 (6. Dezember 2013)

War heute Nachmittag bei der Polizei. Habe das gemeldet und die sagten mir ich sei nicht der einzige. In den letzten Tagen waren schon Leute da die das gemeldet bzw zur Anzeige gebracht haben.

Er meinte ich soll es in jedem Fall zur Anzeige bringen allein damit es in der "Statustik" auftaucht. Aufklärungschance ist gering aber dennoch.

Das habe ich getan. Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch gegen unbekannt.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (6. Dezember 2013)

Können denn über Teamviewer auch irgendwelche Daten auf/von den/dem ferngesteuerten Pc ge/verschickt werden ohne, dass man es merken kann,oder steuern die dann einfach den Pc über TV und gehen auf ne Website und laden  dort Maleware runter?


----------



## derP4computer (6. Dezember 2013)

> Erst gestern gesehen und klingt auch nach der Beschreibung des OP:


Das Video ist der Kracher, my twin brother Hans, he is really good with computer, besser geht's nicht. 
Double-U, Double-U, Double-U, Dot, ........ ich lach mich kaputt


----------



## blackout24 (7. Dezember 2013)

Frage mich, wie die Antworten wenn du ihnen sagst das du ein Mac hast oder Linux nutzt.


----------



## Ion (7. Dezember 2013)

Allein der Anruf sollte einem bereits zu denken geben. Ich nutze Windows seit ich denken kann, habe aber noch *nie* irgendwo meine Handynummer etc. hinterlassen.


----------



## orca113 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Allein der Anruf sollte einem bereits zu denken geben. Ich nutze Windows seit ich denken kann, habe aber noch nie irgendwo meine Handynummer etc. hinterlassen.



Ich hab höchstens mal MS angerufen wegen einer Aktivierung. Das war es

Bei mir riefen die Typen gestern auf Festnetz an.


----------



## Captn (7. Dezember 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Frage mich, wie die Antworten wenn du ihnen sagst das du ein Mac hast oder Linux nutzt.


 
Dann guckt der Anrufer bestimmt ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche . Um das mal zuzuspitzen: Besser wäre natürlich du sagst denen ,dass du kein Internet hast oder sogar keinen PC.


----------



## orca113 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ja und nich mal Telefon


----------



## Captn (7. Dezember 2013)

Doch Dosentelefone


----------



## clown44 (7. Dezember 2013)

Man gut, daß ich oder meine Eltern so garnicht mehr ans Telefon gehen, wenn uns eine Nummer suspekt vorkommt.
Da Forsche ich dann erst mal nach, was für ein Sauladen das ist und Sperre dann die entsprechende Nummer.


----------



## Since1998 (7. Dezember 2013)

War bei nem freund von mir genau so..der wohnt in iserlohn


----------



## orca113 (8. Dezember 2013)

So, ich will mir die Kiste morgen mal ansehen.

Da ich so oder so Windows neu installieren will trotzdem mal gefragt:

Wie checke ich die Kiste nach etwas was dran manipuliert würde?


----------



## benTi1985 (10. Dezember 2013)

Habs grad mal geteilt in der Hoffnung das es sich verbreitet und vorallem unsere Mitmenschen erreicht die nicht so fit sind im Umgang mit dem Thema. Und da kenn ich so einige potentielle Opfer.


----------



## orca113 (10. Dezember 2013)

benTi1985 schrieb:


> Habs grad mal geteilt in der Hoffnung das es sich verbreitet und vorallem unsere Mitmenschen erreicht die nicht so fit sind im Umgang mit dem Thema. Und da kenn ich so einige potentielle Opfer.



 Super. Deshalb habe ich es ja auch hier Online publik gemacht. Hasse sowas was diese Typen abziehen.

 Also der Rechner ist definitiv verseucht. Malware usw. ob er das vor diesem "Eingriff" der Herren war weiss ich nicht aber der Teufel weiss es. Freund hat Kreditkartesperren lassen und sämtlich Passwörter schon geändert. Sein Nachbar hatte ihm dazu sein Tablet zur Verfügung gestellt. Habe ihm auch gesagt er soll sein Router/Wlan Passwort ebenfalls ändern. Werde seinen Rechner heute Abend spät neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Rasha (22. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, sollte man - wenn man die Anrufe erhalten hat - nichtmal Microsoft in Kentnis davon setzen? Wenn die PCFritz verklagen können, können sie die Typen ja wohl auch in Grund und Boden rammen


----------



## AeroX (25. Dezember 2013)

Ion schrieb:


> Allein der Anruf sollte einem bereits zu denken geben. Ich nutze Windows seit ich denken kann, habe aber noch *nie* irgendwo meine Handynummer etc. hinterlassen.


 
Da hast du Recht, wirklich aller höchstens wegen einer Aktivierung.


----------



## norse (30. Dezember 2013)

hatte den Anruf letztens auch auf Arbeit... in einem IT-Unternehmen


----------



## kühlprofi (30. Dezember 2013)

Am besten mal Nummer notieren und zurückrufen, sich dann als MS Anwalt ausgeben und auf english mitteilen dass ein Verfahren eröffnet wird und mal gerne der Chef gesproche würde, wär doch witzig


----------



## Rasha (30. Dezember 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Am besten mal Nummer notieren und zurückrufen, sich dann als MS Anwalt ausgeben und auf english mitteilen dass ein Verfahren eröffnet wird und mal gerne der Chef gesproche würde, wär doch witzig


 
Ich hoffe, die rufen bei mir an


----------

